# Input Requested for Study Abroad



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey all,

I have a pretty awesome opportunity to apply for a Boren scholarship, which pays for a year of studying abroad to an area critical to U.S. security. While there, I learn arabic. The stipulation is that once I get my degree, I serve in the federal government, which is exactly what I want to do anyways. I get to pick either a year in one location or 2 locations where I spend 6 months in each. Here are the locations I am able to choose from:

Egypt
Jordan
Kuwait
Lebanon
Oman
Saudi Arabia
UAE
Egypt
I'm leaning to either Egypt and/or Saudi Arabia. If you had this kind of opportunity, what 2 countries would you pick & why? Thanks for any input.Edit: I threw this in the modern conflict section b/c my choice will be based on what countries have the biggest influence in the middle east & what ones will benefit me the most when applying to federal agencies. Thanks again. Semper.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 20, 2011)

Egypt- if it's calm enough when you're looking to go.


----------



## Boon (Nov 20, 2011)

I would personally pass on Egypt if the outlook still remains the same.  They are already starting by unleashing hell on the Coptics out there, which could potentially be a sign of more to come lol


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Nov 20, 2011)

Ya, I was thinking the same. They were offering Pakistan, but that got taken off the list due to the current climate out there. Thanks for input!


----------



## Brill (Nov 20, 2011)

Jordan for a 12 month tour hands down. Awesome job on the Boren Scholarship!!!

Egyptian and Saudi dialects are too different. I would recommend trying to master one and then branch out from there. You'll end up watching Egytian movies anyway.

Watch out for the Chechens and Cirkassians in Jordan (they look just like us).


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 20, 2011)

+1 on Jordan.  UAE is pretty nice as well.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Nov 20, 2011)

lindy said:


> Jordan for a 12 month tour hands down. Awesome job on the Boren Scholarship!!!
> 
> Egyptian and Saudi dialects are too different. I would recommend trying to master one and then branch out from there. You'll end up watching Egytian movies anyway.
> 
> Watch out for the Chechens and Cirkassians in Jordan (they look just like us).


 
Thanks! I haven't gotten the Boren Scholarship yet- just going through the application process right now. I'm told I have a 1 in 6 chance, but I'm hoping they take into consideration my military service, GPA, & letters of recommendation. I've also taken 2 semesters of Arabic & Islamic Civ. Next semester I'm taking Modern Middle East & counterinsurgency, then Modern Terrorism. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Brill (Nov 20, 2011)

Just a suggestion: keep a list of "close and continuing foreign contacts" as you may see that again sometime in your government career.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Nov 20, 2011)

lindy said:


> Just a suggestion: keep a list of "close and continuing foreign contacts" as you may see that again sometime in your government career.


 
Thanks for the tip. I will be sure to do that!


----------



## Servimus (Nov 20, 2011)

Beirut has some nice study abroad programs. I guess it depends on which dialect you're interested in.

I'd say Jordan or Lebanon. I've personally heard good things about studying abroad in Lebanon.


----------



## Brill (Nov 20, 2011)

Beirut is a great place to visit but hard to live as an American. The Levantine you learn in Jordan will work over in Leb: definitely worth the visit but will be too dangerous after Iran gets Fukashima'd by the Izzys.


----------



## Swashbuckler (Nov 20, 2011)

I did a semester in Jordan.  Loved it.  Traveled to both Egypt and Lebanon on holidays, and can say that I was glad I chose Jordan for my semester abroad.  Lebanon was awesome and would have been my second choice for the semester abroad.  There are security concerns in any of the countries on your list.  Also, the Jordanian dialect is pretty universal, from my experience, not so with some of the Gulf dialects.  

That's my two cents.  If you'd like more specific information about Jordan, PM me.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Nov 20, 2011)

Swashbuckler said:


> I did a semester in Jordan. Loved it. Traveled to both Egypt and Lebanon on holidays, and can say that I was glad I chose Jordan for my semester abroad. Lebanon was awesome and would have been my second choice for the semester abroad. There are security concerns in any of the countries on your list. Also, the Jordanian dialect is pretty universal, from my experience, not so with some of the Gulf dialects.
> 
> That's my two cents. If you'd like more specific information about Jordan, PM me.


 
I'd love to hear more about Jordan. It may be my technological retardation, but your profile won't allow me to PM you. Thanks again!


----------



## Brill (Nov 20, 2011)

Their queen is hot too.  Sorry Cback, I'm talking about a chick and not a dude dressed like a chick.

Damn, I bet the GID is now on to me.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 21, 2011)

Jordan is probably the most stable and the most moderate of all of them. It would make a good base of operations for travel to the rest of the Mid East, without the worry that your school is going to start rioting and you'll lose that hot chiick's number in the process.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input all. I spoke with a few people familiar with the Boren scholarship & have decided to do 2 countries. (If I get it) I'll spend the fall semester in Morocco learning modern standard arabic, geostrategic importance of Morocco in international relations, peace & conflict resolution, & Islamic society & politics.
Then I'll head over to Jordan. In the spring semester I'll continue arabic classes, along with courses on arab-israeli politics, the U.S. & the middle east, & a class on Islam. I'll stay there for a summer semester focused on arabic.
From what everyone is telling me, they seem pretty confident I'll get the Boren because I have experience in the middle east, I've taken a few semester of Arabic, & I have multiple classes on the middle east/Islam.
All I have left is to write an essay on the importance of Morocco & Jordan in U.S. national security. Thanks again for everyone's input!


----------



## Brill (Nov 23, 2011)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> Thanks for the input all. I spoke with a few people familiar with the Boren scholarship & have decided to do 2 countries. (If I get it) I'll spend the fall semester in Morocco learning modern standard arabic, geostrategic importance of Morocco in international relations, peace & conflict resolution, & Islamic society & politics.
> Then I'll head over to Jordan. In the spring semester I'll continue arabic classes, along with courses on arab-israeli politics, the U.S. & the middle east, & a class on Islam.
> From what everyone is telling me, they seem pretty confident I'll get the Boren because I have experience in the middle east, I've taken a few semester of Arabic, & I have multiple classes on the middle east/Islam.
> All I have left is to write an essay on the importance of Morocco & Jordan in U.S. national security. Thanks again for everyone's input!


 
Importance of Morocco...hmmm...  Well, they gave us Morocco Mole and Secret Squirel!
Best of luck and hope you get selected.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Nov 23, 2011)

lindy said:


> Importance of Morocco...hmmm... Well, they gave us Morocco Mole and Secret Squirel!
> Best of luck and hope you get selected.


 
Thanks! The lady mentioned Morocco would be a good supplement because 1) the courses they provide are excellent, & 2) relations with U.S. & Europe
She did recommend I emphasize Jordan more in both my essay & in how much time I spend there. I'll be spending the summer semester there as well as the spring. The summer will be dedicated entirely to improving my language proficiency.


----------



## Boon (Nov 23, 2011)

Good choice bro


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Nov 23, 2011)

Boon said:


> Good choice bro


 
Thanks! Hopefully it'll all work out. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (May 1, 2012)

Sorry to necro post, but I promised to keep everyone posted, & I just got word this morning that I was awarded the Boren Scholarship! I'll be leaving for Jordan in the fall & spending an academic year there learning Arabic & taking courses on the middle east. After I get my bachelor's, I'll have to fulfill the NSEP Service Requirement, which "stipulates that an award recipient work in the Federal Government in a position with national security responsibilities. The Departments of Defense, Homeland Security, State, or any element of the Intelligence Community are priority agencies." 

http://borenawards.org/boren_scholars_service.html




 
I'm pretty stoked, since this will most certainly beef up my grad school application. Thanks for all the input, advise, & wisdom. It was much appreciated.


----------



## TH15 (May 1, 2012)

Congrats, man! That's awesome.


----------



## Brill (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations!  Good luck in the program.


----------



## CDG (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations man!  That's awesome!


----------



## SpitfireV (May 2, 2012)

Good work. You changed your mind over a Jordan/Morocco mix?


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (May 2, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Good work. You changed your mind over a Jordan/Morocco mix?


 
The lady that advised doing Morocco/Jordan gave me bum scoop. I attended a video conference with the Boren folks & they said they prefer for the student to stay in one location. That's fine with me, since I'll have Dec 20- mid Feb off, so as a Christmas present to myself I'll galavant around the area. Part of the study abroad program includes visiting the the Dead Sea, Jerash, Aqaba, Petra, Wadi Rum, & Ghor al-Mazra's, so during the Christmas break I'm hoping to visit Israel & do some hiking around there.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Brill (May 3, 2012)

Israel visit with a Jordanian visa?  Good luck with that.  IF you get approved, you'll get your first introduction to "secondary" screening.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 3, 2012)

It was the opposite way I had problems- Israeli stamp trying to get into Jordan.  That was the first time I had to bribe someone.


----------



## Brill (May 3, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> It was the opposite way I had problems- Israeli stamp trying to get into Jordan. That was the first time I had to bribe someone.


 
Yes, the first time you feel so dirty but then it gets easier.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (May 3, 2012)

I brought that up with the study abroad people. According to them Israel will accept the Jordanian visa on my passport, but I may spend some extra time being questioned. Jordan & Egypt are the only Arab state that will accept a passport with a Israeli visa, though because I plan on visiting other Arab states that do not accept the Israeli stamp, there is some extra paperwork I can do in Israel to avoid getting their stamp on my passport:

Important note for tourists continuing from Israel on to Arab countries (except Egypt and Jordan): It is recommended that you request that an Israeli stamp does not appear on your passport. You must notify the clerk of your request before your documents are stamped.
As of July 3, 2008, an official decision has been made that will no longer require entry stamps on foreign passports. In such cases, you must fill out form 17L including your personal details, and that form shall be stamped by passport control upon entry/exit.
The form 17L will not be collected upon exit as it is necessary for the collection of tax refunds and proof of legal entry.
http://www.goisrael.com/Tourism_Eng/Tourist Information/Planning your trip/Pages/Visa.aspx


----------



## SpitfireV (May 3, 2012)

State might also get you another passport if you ask nicely.


----------



## Scotth (May 3, 2012)

Congrats and I hope you have a great experience.


----------



## Brill (May 8, 2012)

Could prove to be a very good summer for learning and life experience!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...oubt/2012/05/06/gIQANINa7T_story.html?hpid=z3

*In Jordan, growing discontent over pace of reform*


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (May 8, 2012)

lindy said:


> Could prove to be a very good summer for learning and life experience!


Ya I just read something about that this morning. hopefully it doesn't hinder anything. Worst case scenario, I'm stuck in Morocco. It would make for a great Senior Thesis paper though!


----------



## Rapid (May 9, 2012)

Wow, sounds awesome. Good luck, work hard and have fun!


----------



## Impulse45 (May 11, 2012)

Congratulations man! I am just finishing up a semester of studying abroad in Jordan. It was certainly an interesting few months. If you have any questions about studying here, I'd be happy to answer them. Two of my friends are Boren scholars here and they have really enjoyed their experience.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (May 11, 2012)

Impulse45 said:


> Congratulations man! I am just finishing up a semester of studying abroad in Jordan. It was certainly an interesting few months. If you have any questions about studying here, I'd be happy to answer them. Two of my friends are Boren scholars here and they have really enjoyed their experience.


 
Where in Jordan did you study, & with what program? I'm going to Al-Ahliyya Amman University with ISA.


----------



## Impulse45 (May 14, 2012)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> Where in Jordan did you study, & with what program? I'm going to Al-Ahliyya Amman University with ISA.


Sorry for the delayed response, I just got back to the US so I've been celebrating. I sent you a pm, or I tried anyway. If it didn't work let me know.


----------

